# IHT, Super Mod!



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

"You must spread some reputation around before giving it to IHT again."

:tu


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Who's IHT


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

What is this all about? Trying to make his avatar smile?


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

He's a fantastic person and has always treated me like somebody who belongs on Club Stogie. I model everything I do here after IHT!

MCS


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Major Captain Silly said:


> He's a fantastic person and has always treated me like somebody who belongs on Club Stogie. I model everything I do here after IHT!
> 
> MCS


:tpd: I must say that IHT's words do mean a lot. He really is a great mod for the pipe forum. He made it as great as it is!


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

"You must spread some reputation around before giving it to IHT again."

:tpd:



Major Captain Silly said:


> I model everything I do here after IHT!
> 
> MCS


http://www.noob.us/humor/dog-craps-on-model-runway/

:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Major Captain Silly said:


> He's a fantastic person and has always treated me like somebody who belongs on Club Stogie. I model everything I do here after IHT!
> 
> MCS


:rKissing azz wont work, I've tried it with him and got bannded



smokehouse said:


> Who's IHT


Some strange guy that gifts u pipe tabacco that smells like fig's:dr



cquon said:


> "You must spread some reputation around before giving it to IHT again."
> 
> :tu


The message I get is: This person wont accept RG from you and leave him alone or u will be:bn

PS: That greg is a nice guy


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

I got the same as you Doyle, so I dinged yours and Mister Moo's RG and that let me hit IHT.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

EvanS said:


> I got the same as you Doyle, so I dinged yours and Mister Moo's RG and that let me hit IHT.


@#&*@#$ %$#&*^@!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

cquon said:


> @#&*@#$ %$#&*^@!


:tpd: You took the #$%&* right out of my mouth.

Where were we - where were we...?

Oh yes, IHT bumping. That wild and cuh-RAY-zee mod, IHT. I bumped him last year or the year before, I think, because he originated the Coffee Forum. Was there another reason to bump IHT? Is there another forum BESIDES the coffee forum?









_Coffee Forum founders meet over a nice, hot Sanka._


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Is this the guy your are talking about?





Great mod-wierd looking dude!


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

"You must debase reputation of others before taking more from Mister Moo again."


----------



## Thillium (Jan 14, 2008)

IHT FOR PREZ!p


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Isn't IHT short for ... "I'd Hit That"

:chk


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

tedski said:


> Isn't IHT short for ... "I'd Hit That"
> 
> :chk


Perhaps he gets his name from my daily newspaper....The International Herald Tribune! More commonly known as the 'trib' or IHT.


----------



## dls (Aug 3, 2007)

Eh, he's alright, for an ornery old guy.  (I've been away so long, I had to take opportunity to swing at ya, IHT!)


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

EvanS said:


> I got the same as you Doyle, so I dinged yours and Mister Moo's RG and that let me hit IHT.


Indeed


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Major Captain Silly said:


> He's a fantastic person and has always treated me like somebody who belongs on Club Stogie. I model everything I do here after IHT!
> 
> MCS


I have no clue why you posted this.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

kheffelf said:


> I have no clue why you posted this.


Yes you do.
No need to stir the pot further.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

cquon said:


> "You must spread some reputation around before giving it to IHT again."
> 
> :tu


What's with all this free love hippie crap?:w Shall I light some candles and run you a warm bubblebath?:tu


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

dogsplayinpoker said:


> What's with all this free love hippie crap?:w Shall I light some candles and run you a warm bubblebath?:tu


Only if you don't post pix or the video.

I bumped "IHT - Super Mod", by the way; I favor the poofy lavender terrycloth fight club robe (have my own), lemon-ginger bubble salts and bayberry candles.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

bayberry is an all too often overlooked scent. It and mulberry are on the weekly "must haves" list around here.:hn


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

dogsplayinpoker said:


> bayberry is an all too often overlooked scent. It and mulberry are on the weekly "must haves" list around here.:hn


(That's well thought out. Mulberry, bayberry, sandalwood - whatever. Just do your job, get OUT of my bathroom and, please, no pictures. Do you think this a good time to review the Fight Club bathrobe?)

So, cquon, what is the power that IHT holds over you? He must have done something pretty dramatic for you to create a thread dedicated solely to bumping the man we all know now as, "IHT! Suuuuuuuuuuuuper Mod!"


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Well, everyone needs a little love, and I just didn't think he was getting enough lately.

And, for the record, I take bubble baths on a regular basis - anybody have a problem with that?


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

cquon said:


> And, for the record, I take bubble baths on a regular basis


Ignorance is bliss, Ignorance is bliss, Ignorance is bliss, Ignorance is bliss, Ignorance is bliss, Ignorance is bliss, Ignorance is bliss, Ignorance is bliss, Ignorance is bliss, Ignorance is bliss, Ignorance is bliss, Ignorance is bliss, Ignorance is bliss, Ignorance is bliss, Ignorance is bliss, Ignorance is bliss, Ignorance is bliss, Ignorance is bliss, Ignorance is bliss, Ignorance is bliss, Ignorance is bliss, Ignorance is bliss, Ignorance is bliss, Ignorance is bliss, Ignorance is bliss, Ignorance is bliss, Ignorance is bliss, Ignorance is bliss, Ignorance is bliss, Ignorance is bliss, Ignorance is bliss, Ignorance is bliss, Ignorance is bliss, Ignorance is bliss, Ignorance is bliss, Ignorance is bliss, Ignorance is bliss, Ignorance is bliss, Ignorance is bliss, Ignorance is bliss, Ignorance is bliss, Ignorance is bliss


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Yes you do.
> No need to stir the pot further.


To be honest I really don't. If it was sarcastic than it was way out of place and definitely not needed in the thread. If it was sincere than it is a good thing. I am glad I am being called out in this thread, to me that doesn't make any sense.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

kheffelf said:


> To be honest I really don't. If it was sarcastic than it was way out of place and definitely not needed in the thread. If it was sincere than it is a good thing. I am glad I am being called out in this thread, to me that doesn't make any sense.


But then why not question every sarcastic post? Why single out one individual? By doing so, I (erroneously) concluded you knew.

If you truly had no clue, I apologize for claiming you did.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I didn't follow the temper of the MCS post, either.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> I didn't follow the temper of the MCS post, either.


It was sarcastic and an inside joke. Whatever my feelings are for IHT, I know that he has worked hard for Club Stogie and deserves any accolades he gets. He didn't deserve my remark and I apologize for it.

MCS


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Major Captain Silly said:


> ... He didn't deserve my remark and I apologize for it.
> 
> MCS


nuff said.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

cquon said:


> Well, everyone needs a little love, and I just didn't think he was getting enough lately.
> 
> And, for the record, I take bubble baths on a regular basis - anybody have a problem with that?


OMG!!! Now I will have this image stuck in my mind forever!!!!!!


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Greg? Yea he's OK. Much nicer to talk to in person. He made me understand what he wanted the pipe forum to be, and what he saw happening in there that he didn't like (this was all at MMH). I have corrected my ways in that forum, although I do plan to get back in there sometime soon when I get back to the pipe. You pipers are lucky to have him as a mod, for all his anger and lack of tolerance for BS. 

Funny thing is, he is probably pissed at this thread seeing as it's in the pipe forum and mostly just useless banter. :r


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Twill413 said:


> Greg? Yea he's OK. Much nicer to talk to in person. He made me understand what he wanted the pipe forum to be, and what he saw happening in there that he didn't like (this was all at MMH). I have corrected my ways in that forum, although I do plan to get back in there sometime soon when I get back to the pipe. You pipers are lucky to have him as a mod, for all his anger and lack of tolerance for BS.
> 
> Funny thing is, he is probably pissed at this thread seeing as it's in the pipe forum and mostly just useless banter. :r


Hes not a Mod anymore so I don't thinks he cares.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

smokehouse said:


> Hes not a Mod anymore so I don't thinks he cares.


When did this happen? Man, I miss everything


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> When did this happen? Man, I miss everything


Its been about two months now.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

smokehouse said:


> Hes not a Mod anymore so I don't thinks he cares.


:sl D'oh. That's too bad.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

kheffelf said:


> To be honest I really don't. If it was sarcastic than it was way out of place and definitely not needed in the thread. If it was sincere than it is a good thing. I am glad I am being called out in this thread, to me that doesn't make any sense.




Oh look! I posted in the pipe forum LOL


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Oh look! I posted in the pipe forum LOL


Wild stuff! It makes me want to try smoking a cigar.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

So what's up with all the whining, crying/combativeness down here lately? Sad thing is mostly its not the postwhores doing it but the pipe smokers. Jesus, if you want to be a prick then take it to PM; that way you can impress yourself and no one else gets involved. Venting a little frustration is one thing but strutting around in cyberspace like Johnny the dork/would-be-hero hiding behind his PC just makes you look like a dweeb.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Mad Hatter said:


> So what's up with all the whining, crying/combativeness down here lately? Sad thing is mostly its not the postwhores doing it but the pipe smokers. Jesus, if you want to be a prick then take it to PM; that way you can impress yourself and no one else gets involved. Venting a little frustration is one thing but strutting around in cyberspace like Johnny the dork/would-be-hero hiding behind his PC just makes you look like a dweeb.


Here's how I understood it. Majority of the people who post in this area wants to avoid, as much as possible, non pipe related post. There are other area in the jungle for that. A few times is fine. A little annoying, but can be tolerated. But when you see the same thing over and over again, it gets old real quick. I'm sure you will get tired of seeing post about Partagas Shorts or Bolivar PC question. Different people react to this differently. Other just accept it, other leave the board altogether but some choose to confront the problem head on in the hopes of fixing it. Some are very civil about it, a few won't be.

Calling us dork and dweebs doesn't help either.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Bonngoy, you know I like and respect you bro and maybe I can say it a little more eloquently than the Hatter.

Part of ClubStogie (to me anyway) is the ongoing spirit of learning and friendship that we try and foster here. To me that's why threads about Party Shorts and Boli PC's never get old because even though I have all the info I need about the two, others don't. And I see it as my way of giving back to CS by helping out the newer guys and guiding them where I can. And I guess to those that say they're tired of seeing those threads, well then I guess those are the people that have quietly faded away from the board. Its sad no doubt, but the nature of this board is about camraderie and learning and good natured fun. Hanging with your buddies if you will.

The thing that has been discouraging to me lately is the almost voracious "psuedo-elitism" I see coming from some members of the pipe community lately. Not all mind you but I see it happening and it makes me sad. Some say that they don't like seeing the fluff posts... hell I was the biggest PostWhore when I first started up on CS as well. If it wasn't for those patient FOG's that helped guide me through I might not be here today. But because of their wisdom, guidance and understanding I've gotten to a place where I'm able to help others.

I guess I'm just worried that the people that take such extreme exception to newer guys and their questions will ultimately lost sight of what ClubStogie is all about. Friendhsip and cigars.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Bonngoy, you know I like and respect you bro and maybe I can say it a little more eloquently than the Hatter.
> 
> Part of ClubStogie (to me anyway) is the ongoing spirit of learning and friendship that we try and foster here. To me that's why threads about Party Shorts and Boli PC's never get old because even though I have all the info I need about the two, others don't. And I see it as my way of giving back to CS by helping out the newer guys and guiding them where I can. And I guess to those that say they're tired of seeing those threads, well then I guess those are the people that have quietly faded away from the board. Its sad no doubt, but the nature of this board is about camraderie and learning and good natured fun. Hanging with your buddies if you will.
> 
> ...


Well stated, thanks. In true IHT form, I shall now close this thread. Y'all can get back to your pipes now.


----------

